# General Photography Thread



## Sheri (Apr 10, 2005)

If it has been done, I apologise. It's late and I have no mouse with me.

We were on an excursion today... a few pics.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 10, 2005)

just a couple more...


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok...here are some 'general' ahem...photos  .  ;P 

The Kugellager


http://pages.prodigy.net/tcwinfk/pics/general.jpeg


----------



## Sheri (Apr 10, 2005)

You take those yourself Kug?


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 10, 2005)

Yup.

'took' them all.

The Lee one is not the 'real' one. The formerly living ones can be found on govt websites...which means they are public domain 

John
];')


----------



## Sheri (Apr 10, 2005)

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> 'took' them all.
> 
> ...



Really? I had no idea government pics were a free for all!

What if its not _your_ government?


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2005)

That doesn't sound right!  Pics on a govt website, so it's public domain?     Can you point to a link that verifies that, please?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's some from a NYC trip


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 10, 2005)

All information on US govt websites available to the public IS public domain. It is funded by taxpayers dollars.

John
];')

EDIT: 





> Publications Incorporating U. S. Government Works.
> 
> Works by the U. S. Government are not eligible for U. S. copyright protection. For works published on and after March 1, 1989, the previous notice requirement for works consisting primarily of one or more U. S. Government works has been eliminated.


http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.html#piu


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2005)

Ku, that paragraph is about works incorporating gov't-generated product, such as an individual can't use a govt agency's work in their own book or pamphlet or website, and thus copyright it as part of their work.  

If an individual has copyright to a work, and that work ends up on a govt site for some reason, it is NOT public domain!  It feels like you are saying that because of tax-funding, that the opposite it true.  (And it most certainly is not true!)  Maybe you mean that any govt-generated work is public domain. That makes more sense.

Thanks for the link, though.  Handy to have.

re: the NYC pics, that one with mother/child statue, where is that? I recognize all the other shots, but can't place this one.  (Edit: no, actually, I thought I knew what the first shot was, but now I don't think I do know. What is that first NYC shot, too?)


Sheri, is that a flooded park? Canoe through the trees?


Nice pics, all!  I like this thread.  A little bit of escapism!


----------



## Bark (Apr 10, 2005)

Man eating Lion at the MGM Grand, Old Las Vegas, and a big giant hole.

I looked EVERYWHERE for "Second time girls", but they only had the 1st timers.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 11, 2005)

Elizabeth said:
			
		

> Maybe you mean that any govt-generated work is public domain. That makes more sense.


Thats exactly what I mean.  I work for the Fedearal govt. and have to deal with this all the time.

John
];')


----------



## Sheri (Apr 17, 2005)

Some very sure signs of spring.

Anatis labiculata, and my front yard tree starting to bud.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 24, 2005)

Couple coolish ones.


----------



## tarcan (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are some taken while on Trinidad Island...


----------



## David Burns (Apr 24, 2005)

Sheri, of your last 3 pics the first is the Stony Mountian Penitentiary, the second is my house and is the 3rd lake Winnipeg?


----------



## Sheri (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL, your house is nowhere near that condition, though its been a year since I was there.

The third is a lake.

I can't remember which. A smallish one off highway 17.


----------



## tarcan (Apr 24, 2005)

Some more, random stuff...


----------



## Lopez (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took on a crisp March day in Helsinki.


----------



## Lopez (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## DeathRowDisco (Apr 24, 2005)

The hole that I live in.
1. In the valley.
2. Drive to the next closest town (an hour and a half away, either way, are the next closest towns- the joy of living in mountains?)
3. My favourite place to swim, in the canyon.
4. A random little waterfall... it just *looks* nice, the water's freezing cold ALL the time, and there are moquitoes everywhere back there.


----------



## DeathRowDisco (Apr 24, 2005)

And for the other train geeks out there (if there are any?)- my stepdad works for Canadian Pacific Railway, so I get to go out on the tracks in the railroad truck all the time (we hacked a bear cub in half once, but I won't post those pics)  ;P


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 24, 2005)

I love that last pic of the tunnel and train tracks..


----------



## tarcan (Apr 24, 2005)

Some more...


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 24, 2005)

What's up with the fire..??

I likes it I do


----------



## tarcan (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering about the fire pic as well... very impressive!


----------



## DeathRowDisco (Apr 24, 2005)

The fire... in the Winter, the tracks freeze, and if it gets *too* cold, bolts and such get pulled out, and they drag a 200ft. rope along the tracks and light 'er up, to expand the metal again, and replace the bolts.


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 24, 2005)

heres a few pics i have taken...i'd post more but they are "pit only" material.  and my GF would have to give the go ahead...   







Heres a pic I never posed due to bad color.  But you gotta love the pose!






heres one of my cat. For those of you that believe in ghosts, and "bubbles" in photographs being some sort of supernatural elements...heres a few that seem to be playing with my cat...






A pic from my GF's old house


----------



## Sheri (Apr 30, 2005)

Not really looking so much like spring anymore...

Damn Winnipeg weather...

Though it was pretty to wake up to.


----------



## pronty (Apr 30, 2005)

1. A pic of the building where I live (my windows are to the other side  )
2. A sunset pic taken from my balcony
3. The power plant from the previous pic a bit closer 
4. & 5. Today I changed the tires to my car. Now I'm the only stud in the car  ;P


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 30, 2005)

Spring in Sweden







/Lelle


----------



## atavuss (Apr 30, 2005)

a few pictures from a recent trip to Washington DC:
Capitol building:





Vietnam Memorial statue:





changing of the Guard/wreath laying ceremony at Unknown Soldier Memorial at Arlington National Cemetary:





Washington Monument as taken from Arlington National Cemetary right in front of Robert E Lee's home:





Lincoln Memorial:





Jefferson Memorial, you can just see the upper part of Jefferson's statue in the middle of the building in this picture:





an interesting sidenote is that the Lincoln Memorial, Jefferson Memorial, Washington Monument, and the Capitol building are laid out so from each other so that they form a cross.  many of the area's Memorials and Monuments as well as the Pentagon are visible from Robert E Lee's home on the upper hillside of Arlington National Cemetary.
my son took 400 pictures and I took 200 pictures on the trip!


----------



## MrDeranged (May 2, 2005)

*New Camera - New Pics*

Just a few touristy pics from NY...  At least I think they're pictures tourists would take......

Empire State Building






























I think like 7 people died while they were building this one....


----------



## MrDeranged (May 2, 2005)

Where I'm running if the "Day After Tomorrow" ever really happens 






























Chrysler Building













Scott


----------



## Sheri (May 2, 2005)

Makes me totally ache for Manhattan.

Though not the touristy crap. 

And not city hall!!!!!  
(where I was married)


----------



## Bloodletting (May 2, 2005)

DeathRowDisco said:
			
		

> (we hacked a bear cub in half once, but I won't post those pics)  ;P



You hacked a Bear cub in half. why possibly would you do that??? I hope it was dead already.

scott


----------



## Crotalus (May 2, 2005)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> More various stuff of the wet variety....


Very nice pix! But isnt that a very unusual terrarium for that snake? 
And you know about SHR riksläger in Kiruna in June right? If not go here:
http://www.nhf.se/rikslager

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (May 8, 2005)

From today.


----------



## Sheri (May 8, 2005)

and I really like this one for some reason...


----------



## Malkavian (May 9, 2005)

Homicidal black racer (Sunset Beach, north carolina)






Grave marker I photographed at Davidson College (Davidson NC)






Close up of a 'black magic' variety elephant ear plant (UNC-Charlotte campus gardens)


----------



## pronty (May 9, 2005)

At the moment


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 9, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Very nice pix! But isnt that a very unusual terrarium for that snake?
> And you know about SHR riksläger in Kiruna in June right? If not go here:
> http://www.nhf.se/rikslager
> 
> /Lelle



Are you gonna go there? I don't think my economy will allow any movement this summer besides going to Wacken Open Air  :8o . But I bet it would be fun.


----------



## Crotalus (May 9, 2005)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Are you gonna go there? I don't think my economy will allow any movement this summer besides going to Wacken Open Air  :8o . But I bet it would be fun.


 Depends but probably not. I sure would like to though.

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (May 9, 2005)

A very nice runestone 10 min from my house







/Lelle


----------



## Bean (May 9, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A very nice runestone 10 min from my house



How old are the markings?  They look fake they're so defined.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 9, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> How old are the markings?  They look fake they're so defined.



The markings are painted over to make them more visible. They do that here...
---
Wacken Open Air...


----------



## bagheera (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere in N California during a drive. They seem inordinately fond of Pink Flamingoes!


----------



## Lasiodora (May 10, 2005)

Some shots @ AMNH


Admid building at school

and a cool looking rose


----------



## Overmenneske (May 13, 2005)

I love having a forest right behind the house.

Tranquility.


----------



## Vys (May 13, 2005)

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> I love having a forest right behind the house.
> 
> Tranquility.


Or would be, if the forest-industry hadn't hollowed most of the feeling out. Nice pictures, anyway.

Crotalus:
Is that stone called something?

Having resized and things and then uploaded and linked to these, I _hope_ they aren't big enough to severely disrupt the harmony of the thread, sizewise. If they do, tell, and I shall shrink'em yet.

And I apologize for anything I might have shown before.

Some are from when I was a really bad photographer. Now I'm merely bad 
In no particular order:


----------



## Overmenneske (May 13, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Or would be, if the forest-industry hadn't hollowed most of the feeling out.


Nah, that's just a small area.
It's a big forest, and the rest of it is untainted.


----------



## Vys (May 13, 2005)

Overmenneske: I didn't mean that anything in your particular pictures was ugly, just that in Sweden (and perhaps Norway?) the amount of forest that has remained virtually untouched for over 130 or so years...well. 2% of the forest in southern Sweden. ~95% if the forest in Sweden is being used by the forest-industry. 

Anyway, rest: (Please tell us how many image-tags can be in one post instead of merely stating we have 'too many' if we have 'too many'.


----------



## Overmenneske (May 13, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Overmenneske: I didn't mean that anything in your particular pictures was ugly, just that in Sweden (and perhaps Norway?) the amount of forest that has remained virtually untouched for over 130 or so years...well. 2% of the forest in southern Sweden. ~95% if the forest in Sweden is being used by the forest-industry.


I know you didn't. 

We are probably a little better at conserving our forests (guessing), because virtually 100% of the wood used by the carpenters here is Swedish.


By the way, I love that last picture you posted.

So.... peaceful (I'm assuming there's no traffic ).


----------



## Vys (May 13, 2005)

That might very well be true 

As for the snowy picture- thanks. It sort of reminds me of..world war two, for some strange reason..possibly because of a relatively popular turn-based PC wargame where you controlled different individuals, released some years ago.  No traffic around at that time (hardly any joggers, for the string of lights is in the woods following a running-track).

Of yours, I particularly digged the one with the black roots contrasted against the clear blue sky. Like vättar or something hurling insults and waving fists at the sky )


----------



## Overmenneske (May 13, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> As for the snowy picture- thanks. It sort of reminds me of..world war two, for some strange reason..possibly because of a relatively popular turn-based PC wargame where you controlled different individuals, released some years ago.  No traffic around at that time (hardly any joggers, for the string of lights is in the woods following a running-track).


Heh, I can kind of see the World War two thing there...

Still, the sight of snow making the trees sag always makes me calm. Don't know why...


And thanks. Yeah, that was my favourite as well. I absolutely agree, some kind of vätte (is that the correct singular form?) thing going on.


----------



## DeathRowDisco (May 13, 2005)

Bloodletting said:
			
		

> You hacked a Bear cub in half. why possibly would you do that??? I hope it was dead already.
> 
> scott


Nope, it wasn't... we were in the railway truck, going to a tiny beach across the lake, and it's really hard to get there, easiest way is to take the tracks.  The bear cub ran out, right between the front and back wheels, got chopped right in half, it was pretty cool, haha, a foot got stuck to the back part, near one of the wheels, and just kinda flopped around until it got pulled off.  That's what happens when you play on the train tracks.   ;P


----------



## Crotalus (May 14, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> How old are the markings?  They look fake they're so defined.


Not sure exactly how old but approx 1000-1200 BC
The paint is new offcourse...

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (May 14, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Crotalus:
> Is that stone called something?


Ängbystenen kanske
http://www.sveaorden.se/StenarAngbyBromma.php?mm=5&lm=11

/Lelle


----------



## becca81 (May 15, 2005)

I live near Chickamauga Battlefield and went out there yesterday to fly some kites and show my in-laws around.

Here's a picture of Wilder Tower, built during the war.  I don't recall exactly how tall it is, but I have many memories of when I was little racing my cousins to the top of it and looking out.


----------



## struji (May 15, 2005)

some pics of places in mexico 
and a 2 pics of my niece


----------



## prang11 (May 15, 2005)

Probably one of my favorite pictures ever.
And my beautiful GF out riding.


----------



## DavidRS (May 16, 2005)

I get my picture taken with one of the greatest actors of the 20th century, Edwin Neal, "the hitchhiker" from the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Then the great Don Knotts at a Hollywood memorabilia convention about a year ago.


----------



## Sheri (May 16, 2005)

Perfect.


----------



## Raindog (May 17, 2005)

A couple of cats from LPZ...













 And various bird shots...


----------



## MrDeranged (May 17, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Perfect.


Not quite, but this is..... ;P


----------



## Sheri (May 17, 2005)

Mine is better.


----------



## Sheri (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Sheri (Jun 5, 2005)

Some from the club in Minneapolis...


----------



## Windchaser (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I thought it was about time for me to post some pictures. Here are some shots from a a week ago. The kids and I went sailing for the afternoon.

Here are my kids (My oldest never wants her picture taken)

















Here is the Chicago Lighthouse.






And here is me at my favorite spot on the boat (BTW, the mast is 65 feet tall)


----------



## Zombie (Jun 6, 2005)

Some shots of my front yard, aka the courtyard, pretty flowers and my pond, sans fish (for the moment)


----------



## Sheri (Jul 29, 2005)

Peter Pannish, no?


And this one I just like, nothing spectacular about the composition;


----------



## Deschain (Jul 30, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Peter Pannish, no?


No...this one is Peter Panish.    Hope you don't mind. 

(edit) Here you go. Glad you like it.

As for the others I sent (except the ones of you know who, don't send them to him!), you can send them along to the picture subjects, if you think they might get a kick out of them...but I'm sure nobody really wants me wasting space here with more of my silly pics.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2005)

Of course I don't mind!

Crop it a little, lose some of the background, and I'll frame it. 

Those others you sent though - rocked!
Feel free to post them if you so desire!


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sheri - the black and white one is awesome!  It kind of reminds me of Stephen King's "It"...


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2005)

Practicing with the new camera...


----------



## Sheri (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Becca, I am now never without my camera.

And you're right, I think that one could be modified to look very sinister. I think I will attempt that.

I have a recent fixation too with photographing shopping carts. I was so pissed off the other day, I guess someone thought it would be fun to push a few onto a highway - walmart carts, and an unidentified silver one. Anyway, I guess they ran them over with a truck or something, but it was on the other side of the highway from me. Was planning to park and take some shots of the crushed metal and Wal-Mart logos on the side of the highway but the police got there before I could. 

Damn, that would have been good. Lesson learned though, drop what you're doing right now to get the shot.

Edit: what kind of camera Becca?


----------



## Windchaser (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice pictures Becca.

Deschain, I love what you did with Sheir's son's picture. That turned out really good.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Edit: what kind of camera Becca?


It's a Panasonic DMC-FZ20.  I need an external flash, though, the one it came with just doesn't cut it.


----------



## nightbreed (Jul 30, 2005)

Went on a daytrip to Uphill the other day, there is a very cool church there perched on the edge of a cliff, so I took some shots they're not great as I was using a lower quality setting (that and the fact that I suck at photography ) 







Thats Wales you can see across the Channel.

















And one I messed with for fun 






Hope you like them


----------



## Deschain (Jul 31, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Sheri - the black and white one is awesome!  It kind of reminds me of Stephen King's "It"...


That's the first thing that popped into my head when I saw it as well.



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> And you're right, I think that one could be modified to look very sinister. I think I will attempt that.


I wasn't sure if me making something creepy with that pic would be okay, so I'm going to ask ahead of time before I post it. So can I post it? I'd also like to see what you come up with.



			
				Windchaser said:
			
		

> Deschain, I love what you did with Sheir's son's picture. That turned out really good.


Thank you very much for the compliment Wind.  :worship:  It was very fun to do, and even more fun to see enjoyment because of it.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Des - Feel free to modify it, I don't really have the time at all right now, and you are WAY better at it.
My only suggestion would be to make it very subtle. Otherwise you might lose the true creepy feel of it.


----------



## Deschain (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's the updated pic...a bit closer to what I had in mind.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 1, 2005)

That one IS creepy. 

Here is another creepy one, not enhanced, just cropped.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 1, 2005)

A few pics of our invasion of Canada from a few weeks ago.  They're all from Niagara Falls.


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 1, 2005)

couple more...


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm a terrible photographer, and my camera isn't exactly up to par (no comments from you Oh Deranged One), but I'm posting some pics anyways!

Mom's new car that she got two weeks ago:






My younger brother Jeff, with his son Anthony. Pic is a year old, taken at my mom's house:






Some pics from Thanksgiving in Florida:


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 2, 2005)

More:


----------



## blacktara (Aug 2, 2005)

*OK Let's see if this works*

Ok, here's some from a trip to Central and Upstate NY three weeks ago

Niagara Falls American Falls at Dusk






Alexandria Bay 1000 Islands NY






Blue Mountain Lake in the Adirondacks






Shoreline of Lake George


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pics, everyone.  They make me despise the midwest more and more. 

@nightbreed...I really like the pics of the church.  They remind me of Clive Barker's _Rawhead Rex_.  Excellent story.

@Leanne...Great shots of the beach _(I really like the pics [2nd and 3rd] of the shoreline/horizon)_ and beautiful horses.


----------



## blacktara (Aug 2, 2005)

*And here's some from my stormchasing adventures from the past two springs*

Dust Being Sucked Up Into the Updraft of an LP Supercell in Nebraska May 2004






My stormchasing buddy Justin admiring a rainbow in Missouri May 2004







Rotating Wall Cloud Scottville Kansas May 29 2004







Tornado Damage Munden Kansas May 29, 2004 







The approaching gust front of a supercell on the Colorado high plains May 2005







High plains sunset May 2005


----------



## blacktara (Aug 2, 2005)

*And a few from a trip out West last Sept*

Montana Sunset Sept 2004






Wild Horses at Little Bighorn Battlefield Sept 2004






Oil Well Rangley oil field Colorado Sept 2004






Big buck in Waterton Park Alberta - the Canadian side of Glacier






Rocky Mountain National Park Sept 2004 - that little stream is the beginings of the Colorado River!


----------



## Sheri (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd love to play with the oil well pic a little... 

Also, those storm pics are incredible, I need to do some chasing very soon.


----------



## PrincessToad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yellowstone National Park


----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 2, 2005)

I love my yard.  The following 3 pictures were all taken in my yard.


















Some post processing of the curves and saturation.


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 2, 2005)

David_F said:
			
		

> @nightbreed...I really like the pics of the church.  They remind me of Clive Barker's _Rawhead Rex_.  Excellent story.


Thanks man, I'm embarrassed to admit that even though I have a Clive Barker inspired screen name I'm not familier with Rawhead Rex :8o 

We had some bizarre weather here last night, we had a freakin tornado for >self edit< sake (not a common occurrence in the SW of England) I didnt get a pic of the twister  but I got this pic of the sunset with some fairly dramatic looking storm clouds moving in.





[/IMG]

Hope you like


----------



## blacktara (Aug 2, 2005)

*Here's a few more assorted favorites*

Windmills near Palm Springs






An anhinga or cormorant in Florida Feb 2005 






Sand cranes parent and chick in my dad's back yard in Florida 2005






Biloxi Ms at dawn


----------



## blacktara (Aug 2, 2005)

*And some playing around*

A swimming goose






Burnt forest in Glacier National Park






Trolley in San Diego


----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 3, 2005)

Piedmont Park - Atlanta, GA


----------



## Vys (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 3, 2005)

Vys, I'm going to ask the obvious question.

If the dressing is so "American", why is it measured in silly metric units?  Shouldn't it be in ounces?


----------



## Socrates (Aug 3, 2005)

*Some of what's currently blooming*

Wow - there are many truly gorgeous pictures in this thread!  :clap:  :worship: 

I thought I'd contribute and post some pictures of some of the flowers that are currently blooming in my yard.  Afterall, I've been spending most of my time in the garden these past few months.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Socrates (Aug 3, 2005)

*One more picture*

Just found I had this picture of a female Ruby Throated Hummingbird and wanted to share.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 3, 2005)

Beautiful flowers you have there Wendy.The dahlias are particularly impressive.Are they from seed or bought as tubers?Excellent photography also :clap:


----------



## Socrates (Aug 3, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Beautiful flowers you have there Wendy.The dahlias are particularly impressive.Are they from seed or bought as tubers?Excellent photography also :clap:


Thank you very much, dear Sir George.   

The dahlias were bought as tubers, and initially I thought I had planted them too late (mid May), but they pleasantly surprised me.  The flowers are quite large, measuring between 6-10".  The only down side is that I'll have to dig up the tubers after the first frost because they are definitely not cold hardy for our climate here.  This'll be my first attempt at storing tubers (I've got several more large dahlias, callas, and cannas, all of which need to be dug up   )

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah,cannas,yes I grow them,too.Same here,have to dig them up in winter and store them.I love cannas,they are so tropical and exotic looking.Dahlias are quite exotic as well.My favourite dahlia is a dark red one called-"Bishop of Llandaff".Well worth picking up if you ever see them for sale in NJ.


                                      George


----------



## Vys (Aug 3, 2005)

Psoulocybe said:
			
		

> Vys, I'm going to ask the obvious question.
> 
> If the dressing is so "American", why is it measured in silly metric units?  Shouldn't it be in ounces?


Hah.

Seriously though, I find it kind of stupid that 'American hamburger dressing' should be somewhat of a phenomenon herearound, whereas not a single American I've talked to has had any idea of what is meant. They go 'Hamburger dressing?', even.


----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah, i have no idea what that means.....   i thought that's what ketchup was for


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 3, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Hah.
> 
> Seriously though, I find it kind of stupid that 'American hamburger dressing' should be somewhat of a phenomenon herearound, whereas not a single American I've talked to has had any idea of what is meant. They go 'Hamburger dressing?', even.


Isn't American hamburger dressing just mayonaise and ketchup?  Why not mix your own....


----------



## becca81 (Aug 3, 2005)

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Isn't American hamburger dressing just mayonaise and ketchup?  Why not mix your own....


AKA 1000 Island


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 3, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> AKA 1000 Island


I always thought Thousand Island dressing was tartar sauce and ketchup?


----------



## becca81 (Aug 3, 2005)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> I always thought Thousand Island dressing was tartar sauce and ketchup?


Maybe so.  My family always made the dressing with mayo and ketchup and called it 1000 Island.  Disgusting either way.


----------



## Vys (Aug 4, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> AKA 1000 Island


The only thing 1000 Island dressing has in common with 'American Hamburger Dressing' is the colour. 
As for 1000 Island being mayo(or tartar) and ketchup, heh, I guess those _could_ be the main ingredients..but I seeriously doubt it. 
Then again, I'm pretty sure definitions differ


----------



## Psoulocybe (Aug 4, 2005)

This is a terrible picture but I had to get it quick and only had my P&S with me.
No tripod, F2.4 but at least you can see the color I was trying to capture.

It just never ceases to amaze me what smog can do in an urban environment.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's a pic of the bear cub that wandered into our yard while we were vacationing at Cape Meares.  He must have just left his mama because he's a little thin, but he was doing a good job of digging up grubs out in the grass.


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks fot that pic,Paige,I love bears.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 4, 2005)

I do too.  I grew up in the woods, so I've seen black bears fairly often.  They're so interesting to watch.  This little guy was digging for grubs and found some wild strawberries as well.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 4, 2005)

I love bears!
But the only times I have been able to observe them in the wild was at a freaking garbage dump or as roadkill.

Real natural, hey?

My parents however, have had 3 grizzly encounters between the two of them when they were living near the Rockies. Once, they were between a mama and her cubs. That was apparently an intense, 5 minute experience of her circling them while the cubs scampered off to safety.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 4, 2005)

I've never seen a wild grizzly, though I've seen signs of them.  Black bears are plentiful in the Oregon Cascade range still and in northern Washington.


----------



## Silver.x (Aug 4, 2005)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> I always thought Thousand Island dressing was tartar sauce and ketchup?



I don't think so, it's not chunky! *vomits*


----------



## Vys (Aug 5, 2005)

Some random images from a somewhat near-sighted camera:













Mushrooms reminding me somewhat of Heteroscodra maculata:


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just came across these yesterday. I took these almost 3 years ago whilst visiting my best friend in Oregon. I have more, but I don't feel like getting behind my computer and plugging my scanner in.

Really cool huge statue. "Portlandia."






Downtown Portland:






Paige and Holley will have to help me with this one......the locks on some river....the Willamette? 






Multnomah falls.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah, the Portlandia statue!  I remember the year that some anarchist punks hung a giant yo-yo off of her finger.


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 5, 2005)

These first 3 were taken at the marina near my home    















My magnolia tree blossom    





My peach tree    





And on of my roses


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Found this little guy in the garden this morning.  I googled it and came up with a Green Lacewing.  Very interesting though, watching it eat, it has a neck movement of a mammal.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 7, 2005)

I visited Museum of Natural History this weekend 

A stuffed vulture that looks quite alive







A Tyrannosaurus rex skeleton







A giant squid (in the glass box...)







/Lelle


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, if you have dial up, you might want to skip the link.  All of my "artistic"/general photographs are over at http://schlyne.deviantart.com You'd want the gallery link.

It would take me way too much time to resize and scale them back down to post in this thread.  If you're going to comment on one of the photos, please comment over there


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 7, 2005)

Leanne,
it's the Cascade Locks on the Columbia River. Located in the Columbia Gorge about 60 miles east of Portland....


----------



## becca81 (Aug 7, 2005)

My daughter's birthday party


----------



## PinkZebraBooty (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh my god, look at those curls!  So cute!!  

Maggie


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 8, 2005)

Took a few random pics, the birds are from the Renaissance Festival we went to on Saturday


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 8, 2005)

Some more pics.  Damn turkey tried to peck me....


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 8, 2005)

One last one


----------



## Sheri (Aug 8, 2005)

The butt bucket is my favorite. I would have taken a few more dozen shots of it though.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> The butt bucket is my favorite. I would have taken a few more dozen shots of it though.


What is a butt bucket?


----------



## becca81 (Aug 8, 2005)

Cookie-Cutter Hell


----------



## becca81 (Aug 8, 2005)

The full extent of my gardening skills:


----------



## Sheri (Aug 8, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Cookie-Cutter Hell


I think I might have heard that somewhere before. 

Butt bucket - can that holds discarded cigarette filters.


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 9, 2005)

@becca81

That cookie-cutter hell pic is scary as >self edit< it looks like the set from the freakin Truman Show


----------



## becca81 (Aug 9, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> @becca81
> 
> That cookie-cutter hell pic is scary as >self edit< it looks like the set from the freakin Truman Show


Try living here.  It is scary.  

The homeowner's association here is comprised of all retired couples who have nothing better to do than make stupid rules that everyone in the community has to follow - no motorcycles parked outside, only 312 Christmas lights per house, all mailbox flags must be kept either straight up at a 90 degree angle or completely down, only certain types of plants can be planted in front, no toys outside unless someone is outside with them, no satellite dishes (the small ones that mount on the roof), no Halloween decorations, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 9, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Try living here.  It is scary.
> 
> The homeowner's association here is comprised of all retired couples who have nothing better to do than make stupid rules that everyone in the community has to follow - no motorcycles parked outside, only 312 Christmas lights per house, all mailbox flags must be kept either straight up at a 90 degree angle or completely down, only certain types of plants can be planted in front, no toys outside unless someone is outside with them, no satellite dishes (the small ones that mount on the roof), no Halloween decorations, etc, etc, etc.....


Right I'm confused, what or who are the Homeowners Association?  And why do they get to dictate so many rules?  I dont think we have anything comparable over here :?


----------



## Sheri (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 22, 2005)

Right, so a few weeks ago I went on my annual salmon fishing charter in Lake Michigan with my mom and stepdad. The day before, we went lighthouse seeing. 

This is the Ludington North Pierhead lighthouse.

























This pic was taken as we were returning from fishing.






Earlier in the afternoon, someone had run their boat up onto the breakwall. That's the 3rd time this year that's happened. We were fortunate enough to witness it being pull off of the breakwall. I mean, how do you miss a big concrete wall?












And I'm not so sure why I took this picture, but believe me.....I got some odd looks from the beachgoers.


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 22, 2005)

These pictures of the Big Sable Point lighthouse.































The view from the top:


----------



## Overmenneske (Aug 22, 2005)

Your hands are nothing like I pictured them, Sheri!


----------



## Raindog (Aug 25, 2005)

Another GSO....


----------



## Raindog (Aug 25, 2005)

Here are a few from the rookery...


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 27, 2005)

*A walk through Stockholm*

Went into the city today and shot some typical tourist pictures

A walk through the city:

Starts at Hötorget, a city square







Down a walking street full of crap and humans







to end at the Sergels Torg square







continue the walk down to the government building







Close up of the buildning







Into the arc







To the Stockholm castle







The castle guard and a handful of german tourists







A view over the waters from the castle







From there into the old city of Stockholm







/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Aug 27, 2005)

Very, very nice min Lelle! Thanks for the tour.

The first, the arch, and the last are excellent. 

I will have some to post later tonight or early this morning.


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys.
Me and the family went to Glastonbury Abbey a couple of weeks ago and I took a few pics, they're not great but I thought I'd share 

Glastonbury Abbey is reported to be the oldest church in the world, some believe that the first wattle and daub church on these grounds, was constructed by Joseph of Arimathea and the boy Jesus, its also said that Joseph returned to Glastonbury after Jesus' crucifixion carrying the Holy Grail which he buried at the foot of Glastonbury Tor, where there is now a spring called Chalice well, the Tor also known as the Isle of Avalon was believed to be the gateway to the underworld by the Celts, so you have a mix of Pagan and Christien beliefs.
The Abbey also has strong ties with the Arthurian legend, and the monks at the Abbey supposedly found Arthur and Guinevere's remains buried in the graveyard seven feet down under a lead cross with the inscription "Hic iacet sepultus inclitus rex arturius in insula avalonia", "Here lies buried the renowned King Arthur in the Isle of Avalon".
Unfortunately the Abbey is not in great condition, thanks to Henry the VIII and his Dissolution of the Monasteries





[/IMG]





[/IMG]  





[/IMG]
The lawn used to be the graveyard, which is where they "found" Arthurs remains.

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
This is the Abbots kitchen which is the only part still intact. 





[/IMG] 
And finally the thorn tree which is supposed to of grown from Joseph of Arimathea's staff.





[/IMG]


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 28, 2005)

A few late summer pictures from Stockholm














/Lelle


----------



## GQ. (Sep 5, 2005)

Here are a few photos from the last several months.

Mormon Tabernacle.  Salt Lake City, Utah






Entrance to The Louisville Slugger Museum and Factory.  Louisville, Kentucky






The Alamo.  San Antonio, Texas






Scrub Python at San Diego Zoo.  San Diego, California






Hermit Crabs.  Puerto Rico






Honolulu, Hawaii






Fly Love at The Sonoran Desert Museum.  Tucson, Arizona






Albino Alligator at Gurnee Mills Mall.  Gurnee, Illinois






Sunset.  Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 6, 2005)

Alley close to the Stockholm  Castle







/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 10, 2005)

Any guesses what this is?







/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Sep 10, 2005)

I know, I know!!!!

(but I'm not tellin')


----------



## Lasiodora (Sep 10, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Any guesses what this is?/Lelle


Butterfly knife?

Shot of the Brooklyn bridge


----------



## kosh (Sep 10, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Any guesses what this is?
> /Lelle



Looks like some barbeque utensils or some other kitchen utensils...


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 11, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Butterfly knife?


Correct. An old swedish made one from the fourties
http://www.balisongcollector.com/vault/other/gnosjo4.JPG

/Lelle


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 11, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Correct. An old swedish made one from the fourties
> http://www.balisongcollector.com/vault/other/gnosjo4.JPG
> 
> /Lelle


Cool idea.. and nice angle on that photo.. 

I had a really nice one a while ago..

I miss it.. Hard to get someone to ship them to NY.. and I won't try to bring one accross the border .. *again*   

Not that I would need it now for defense but rather any knife that can be opened with one hand is a bonus.


----------



## Sheri (Sep 11, 2005)

That's ok, when I first saw the picture, I thought they were thingies that held up suspenders... or overall straps.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Melmoth (Sep 11, 2005)

Nail clippers,Beccs?


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Nail clippers,Beccs?


Heh, yes, along with too much time on my hands.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 11, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Cool idea.. and nice angle on that photo..
> 
> I had a really nice one a while ago..
> 
> ...


Thanks. The knife belongs to a friend. 
I prefer this one

/Lelle


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)

What is the deal with butterfly knives?  Are they illegal?  If so, why?

I remember that my stepbrother had one when I was little and I would play with it and always thought it was really cool.  I had no idea what it was until years later when I heard someone talking about them.


----------



## Melmoth (Sep 11, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> What is the deal with butterfly knives?  Are they illegal?  If so, why?
> 
> I remember that my stepbrother had one when I was little and I would play with it and always thought it was really cool.  I had no idea what it was until years later when I heard someone talking about them.


           They certainly are in the UK,along with switchblades,push daggers,gravity knives,buckle knives and sword sticks.It's the carrying of,sale,gift or importation thats illegal here,not ownership.If you can get em past customs and keep them in the house you are ok.


----------



## Walter (Sep 11, 2005)

Also, it's very hard to find original balisong.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 11, 2005)

Walter, nah just go to the Philipines 

/Lelle


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 11, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> They certainly are in the UK,along with switchblades,push daggers,gravity knives,buckle knives and sword sticks.It's the carrying of,sale,gift or importation thats illegal here,not ownership.If you can get em past customs and keep them in the house you are ok.



So just imagine what kind of crap I got at the border when they found the one I carried back then, after a trip to Montreal.. I carried it in to Canada.. but coming back was a pain..

I did get it through   It's nice to have relatives in Law Enforcement   

I used to be able to do some neat tricks with two of them..


----------



## Raindog (Sep 11, 2005)

I have taken to carrying only my "light pack" (D70, 70-200mm, TC-20E) when I'm not planning a dedicated shoot. Well, it bit me in the ass today. 

 After catching a movie today in Sarasota I decided to ride over to Ken Thompson Park on Lido Key just to sit and watch the sailboats go by. I parked the car and while walking towards the boat ramps I noticed an osprey perched on top of a telephone pole at the waters edge near a small field. 

 I ran back to the car, got the bag and fixed the TC while walking back to the field. Half way across the field I started snapping shots. Fourteen shots in I figured out that I was still at F6.3. Dammit, I stopped down to F8 and took a few steps closer. Two more shots were all that he could take and the little bugger flew off. 

 I found a folding chair, set it in the shade and waited. About fifteen minutes later he returned with his lunch. 

 I suppose from now on I'll be carrying the heavy bag, never know when I'll need it. 


D70, 70-200mm, TC-20E, 400mm, ISO200, F6.3, 1/200 







D70, 70-200mm, TC-20E, 400mm, ISO200, F8, 1/80 







D70, 70-200mm, TC-20E, 400mm, ISO200, F8, 1/125 







D70, 70-200mm, TC-20E, 400mm, ISO200, F9, 1/100


----------



## Lasiodora (Sep 11, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Correct. An old swedish made one from the fourties /Lelle


Cool,
When should I expect to recieve my prize? A pair of Lachesis will do 

Raindog those are amazing shots. I like the second the best.

Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 12, 2005)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Cool,
> When should I expect to recieve my prize? A pair of Lachesis will do
> 
> Raindog those are amazing shots. I like the second the best.
> ...


LOL! 
Sure thing, 2.2 Lachesis melanocephalus in the mail! 

Those raptor picts are amazing. Keep em coming!

/Lelle


----------



## Jakob (Sep 12, 2005)

Siesta Key, Sarasota, Florida


----------



## Lasiodora (Sep 12, 2005)

Some shots at the New York Botanical Garden

My son and I. 
Various shots in the conservatory


----------



## Sheri (Sep 12, 2005)

Jake H. said:
			
		

> Siesta Key, Sarasota, Florida


Damn. I would be overjoyed if I had taken that shot.

And Raindog. Christ.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Sep 13, 2005)

Thought I should add a few of my favorite shots that I've recently taken 

Sam


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Sep 14, 2005)

ah what the hell, lets use up some of my attachment space, for the sake of art.
Some photos from around home.  Sunsets from the best view in Muskoka, one of the small falls in Bracebridge, and my new paintball gun


----------



## becca81 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## becca81 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Raindog (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's another osprey from yesterday's trip up to Lido Key, I brought all of my equipment this time.


----------



## defour (Sep 18, 2005)

A couple of rooftop Minneapolis shots:


----------



## Sheri (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice.

 I wish I had had more time in Minne when I was down in June, there were tons of spots I wanted to shoot. It was maddening almost not being able to.


----------



## blacktara (Oct 11, 2005)

*A few from my Australia trip*

Syndey Harbor Bridge at night







The Three Sisters Blue Mountains New South Wales







Sugar Cane Train in Queensland







Croc Show Hartley's Croc Farm Queensland







Sunset Anzac Hill Alice Springs Northern Territory







Wild Cassowary Queensland







Croc Attack Hartley's Lagoon Queensland






Dusk at Uluru







London Bridge Great Ocean Road Victoria







And one of my favorites from Healsville Sanctuary Victoria (no, this was not staged, these are real roos)


----------



## Vys (Sep 24, 2006)

*Random photography thread*

Hi,
I remember a thread like this from some time ago, but I could not seem to locate it again, so I'll initiate this. (And if some mod comes along and finds that original thread and thinks this post would better fit as an addition to that thread- feel free to move it.)

Anyways, a thread where people can post random photography seems like a good idea. (And coincidentally, I'm just learning about things like f-stop and shutters and ISO numbers (and composition  ) and so, and posting some experiments seemed like fun.)

(None of these are edited(except for some resizing); primarily because I don't know how beyond pressing 'autofix' in the Kodak picture software, which usually doesn't do anything _good_.

So:


----------



## Darwinsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice grasp of content I think, very artsie. I only do random pics myself, theses are a bit more gritty. Some farmwork getting done.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 24, 2006)

Supposed to be like in a horror movie... the spider infront and the victim in the back


----------



## Lindze (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are some of my random pictures.
































I guess that's enough for now, lol

They are basically just pictures i took when i was out walking around the campground one day.... not much else to really photograph


----------



## becca81 (Sep 24, 2006)

I swear I read the title 3 times and still thought it said "Random pornography thread..."


----------



## kellygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

I've got hundreds of pics from the Yucatan in Mexico.  Here are some of my favorites, and you can go to my website for more.  

Iguana in Valladolid


Dolphin off of Isla Holbox


Whale Shark off of Isla Holbox


El Castillo at Chichen Itza Ruins


Flower at Tulum Ruins


The Caribbean view from Tulum Ruins


Playa del Carmen beach


Monkey (on a leash )in Playa del Carmen


Locust? in Botanical Gardens near Puerto Morelos


Houses in Merida


Street kitty in Merida


Cool plant in Merida


Another cool plant in Merida


Pretty flower in Merida


Another pretty flower in Merida


----------



## Amanda (Sep 25, 2006)

Your first pretty flower is an Alamanda.  The second is a Hibiscus.  Not sure if you knew or not, but I have both growing in my yard here in FL, so I thought I'd add that tidbit.  

Nice pictures, btw!


----------



## MRL (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a DSLR but sadly I never use it. The best picture I've ever taken with it is just of my car at night.. what a waste :wall:.... anyway here are some of the better scenic pictures I could find and one of my dog.

A glacier in Alaska



Mount Pilatus Switzerland



A view of Monte Carlo



Eiffel Tower in Paris



Big Ben in London



Gothic style church in Germany



Leaning tower of Pisa



Water way in Venice



Vatican in Rome



Best picture of Nakita



edit: here are some of 9/11/06


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 25, 2006)

Most of my photography (or at least my better shots) are posted @ http://www.schlyne.deviantart.com/

I'd post a few, but I'd rather save bandwith, time and effort etc...


----------



## Silver.x (Sep 25, 2006)

And I've done enough to bore you with for now


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 1, 2006)

New Finepix S5200 

testing it out..

Like it so far..


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 2, 2006)

manny you have been to some awesome places and i love those pics..but that is not the vatican in rome   that is the tomb of the unknown soldier.  i believe it was or still is also something else simultaneously, but i forget what it was....


----------



## MRL (Oct 2, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:


> manny you have been to some awesome places and i love those pics..but that is not the vatican in rome   that is the tomb of the unknown soldier.  i believe it was or still is also something else simultaneously, but i forget what it was....


Ahh well it was right before the vatican pictures so I figured it was a night shot of it. I think it's a nice picture whatever it is because the lights look cool. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## DHunter (Oct 2, 2006)

Beck #2 headframe. Near Eureka, Utah.






Drift tunnel.
























My black iris that finaly bloomed this spring.






Humming birds on the front porch.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool pic of the hummingbirds! It looks like one of those high speed camera shots showing the hummingbird taking off.


Here is  a new pic of mine that I took in Newport, RI







Here is another pic from newport its  a little crooked, but see the ghosts under the tree trying to cross the street


----------



## Socrates (Oct 3, 2006)

The hubby and I took a little trip to Canada over the weekend to see Niagara Falls, Lake Eerie, Lake Ontario, and various other attractions.  It was awesome!

Here are some pics:

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 3, 2006)

Great pics as usual Wendy:clap:  Your Toucans are gorgeous  


                                     George


----------



## Socrates (Oct 3, 2006)

Melmoth said:


> Great pics as usual Wendy:clap:  Your Toucans are gorgeous
> 
> 
> George


Thank you kindly, George.    Yes, those Toucans were awesome - I just wanted to cuddle them.  I'll post some of the animal pics under Field Trips.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 13, 2006)

here's the top of my car Friday Oct 13th


----------



## Aunt Ant (Oct 13, 2006)

That's really cool Nerri, it looks like an alien landscape!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## syndicate (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Vys (Oct 16, 2006)

Syndicate: I really like number 1, 2 and 4! 
Nerri: That's a cool picture of frost! 

Here are a few, theme water: 

Noren, sunset. (What is the correct preposition anyway? By? At? Over?)






An arm of Ungen






Ungen






Ireland-
Beach in Dingle peninsula:












Road along same peninsula:







(Speed limit: 100km/h ..one of those cases where those keeping to the speed limit risk dying)


----------



## Ewok (Oct 19, 2006)

here is a pic I took while riding my bike  on the bike path last night, I think it sort of looks like a painting with the trees being blurry and all.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 19, 2006)

:clap: some very nice pics here.  really like that one of nerri's car roof.  those ireland pics are pretty cool too...i've never been there but always wanted to go.  i got to fly over it when landing in england  

that last pic looks pretty cool too...it does look like a painting a bit.  thats one thing i like about photography..sometimes when you don't exactly mean to, or not sure how things will turn out, you wind up wish some nice or at least interesting looking images.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 20, 2006)

Moose bull in Saskatchewan


----------



## DE3 (Nov 6, 2006)

What I'd call The Mill District -- Minneapolis


----------



## Ewok (Nov 7, 2006)

Some recent pics I took.













I took this picture out the airplane window


----------



## DE3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Disclaimer:  No animals were harmed during this capture  

My daughter was trying to pose for a birthday picture with ther dog "Bucket", when our other dog got jealous, and karate kicked him in the yarbles.


----------



## galeogirl (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bouvier at the beach*

I love this picture of Aslan loping along the waterline.  He was a big, wet, sandy mess afterwards and still wanted to lay in my lap.


----------



## galeogirl (Dec 15, 2006)

*Miranda playing on the shark display*

Taken at the aquarium in Newport, Oregon.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 15, 2006)

DE3 said:


> Disclaimer:  No animals were harmed during this capture
> 
> My daughter was trying to pose for a birthday picture with ther dog "Bucket", when our other dog got jealous, and karate kicked him in the yarbles.


 Is that why his eyes turned blue?

Thats a nice picture of Aslan, I like the subtle colors of the picture.


----------



## DE3 (Dec 15, 2006)

galeogirl said:


> I love this picture of Aslan loping along the waterline.  He was a big, wet, sandy mess afterwards and still wanted to lay in my lap.


Nice Image.  I can smell the ocean.
..followed by "wet dog"


----------



## Ewok (Dec 31, 2006)

A pic of the moon


----------



## Lindze (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures i took while out snowmobiling. There was something on the lense :|
Taken around 4pm Dec. 31 2006 







My dad rode infront of me while i was taking this one, but i like it none the less






Next Time i'll take the better camera and make sure the lense is cleaned.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 31, 2006)

those are cool pictures! Its amazing how early it gets dark there.


----------



## Lindze (Dec 31, 2006)

by the time we got home at 5 or so, it was completely dark... and the days have already started getting a lil longer each day


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 1, 2007)

Christmas day blossom.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are a few from St. Louis.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 21, 2007)

went over to a friends house in north central florida.  i took some pictures while they burned a bunch of branches/leaves/pine needles from their yard.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jan 21, 2007)

Ice on a barbed wire fence.  Photoshopped of course.


----------



## Gigas (Feb 14, 2007)

Some pictures i've taken in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Feb 15, 2007)

One of my favorite pics


----------



## DE3 (Feb 18, 2007)

finally warmed up enough for me to walk around in deep snow for a few hours..


----------



## Ewok (Feb 19, 2007)

wintery pic with a Southwest ufo in the sky


----------



## Sheri (Feb 19, 2007)

What are those marks from Coop?


----------



## Vys (Feb 19, 2007)

I was wondering that too. They appear a bit unlikely  Good photo however.

Nice moss picture Gigus, and ufo picture Kalin.


----------



## DE3 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> What are those marks from Coop?


Sheri, 
(and Vys...lol)
The marks are ... "evidence of flight"
In this case, the Wild Turkey (_Meleagris gallopavo_) 
Short version: when the bird flys so close to the ground that the wing tips brush the snow...well, there you go!

I have couple other pics that will expand on this concept.  I'll post later from home.  Right now I'm busy procrastinating at my work.


----------



## maarrrrr (Feb 19, 2007)

I love lamp!


----------



## Sheri (Feb 19, 2007)

Aha! So that explains it.

Very cool.  And very nice deep blue-white tones.  Nicely done. Most snowy pics are just way overexposed.



DE3 said:


> Sheri,
> (and Vys...lol)
> The marks are ... "evidence of flight"
> In this case, the Wild Turkey (_Meleagris gallopavo_)
> Short version: when the bird flys so close to the ground that the wing tips brush the snow...well, there you go!


----------



## Highlander (Feb 19, 2007)

Any of you guys shoot with a film camera or are you all using digital?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 19, 2007)

i use digital..i'm guessing the majority of ABers do as well.


----------



## DE3 (Feb 19, 2007)

following up on my snowy pics, here's a couple more:
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/sknow02.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/sknow03.jpg


----------



## Kriegan (Feb 19, 2007)

DE3 said:


> following up on my snowy pics, here's a couple more:
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/sknow02.jpg
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/sknow03.jpg


Very nice! 
I'm not familiar with Isle de squire location term, Where did you shoot those?


----------



## Ewok (Feb 20, 2007)

a pic from Fall River, Ma , when i took the pic I didn't notice the kite stuck in the tree:razz:


----------



## Vys (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice Kaliningrad. I like the contrast between the frozen ground(*it looks frozen anyway, perhaps it's concrete, but that would dim the effect I'm perceiving somewhat  ) in shadow, and the 'warmly' lit-up buildings.

A bit crassy night shot-






Sunset over a lake-


----------



## Ewok (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for the compliments. Those are great pics you took, I like the night shot, those are one of my favorite types of photos. 
The sunset over the lake is pretty too.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 3, 2007)

a couple from my neck of the woods.

first one is a shopping plaza near my house..where i saw the veyron and ferrari.  the second (blurry) one is crossing the street from there back into my neighborhood.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 5, 2007)

Here are some sky pics from my old back yard, 59 pics in all taken over the last three years.Its kinda neat how many different cloud types there are.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 8, 2007)

took this picture at random while at my friends wedding this weekend.  didn't think about composition at all..just pointed up and shot.  was kind of a busy day so i didn't even try taking a few different ones.  







edit..the picture is looking up at this oak tree (i think its an oak?) with lots of moss hanging from it.  the wedding was in a botanical garden park in front of this huge tree.


----------



## David Burns (Apr 8, 2007)

some pics from My recent trip to Arizona.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/hybridburns/IMG_0069.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/hybridburns/IMG_0096.jpg


----------



## LPacker79 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a few random shots I took at the cherry blossom festival in DC on April 1st.


----------



## LPacker79 (Apr 9, 2007)

And a few of Poseidon


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 8, 2007)

a couple pics i took the other day in black and white. 

beer






fire












and randomly, since it was there in my "other" section of photobucket, the guitar pick i've been using since it was a full sized heavy pick.  my friend keeps saying he'd give me one since they are cheap..but i have a few and i've actually grown to like the smaller sized pick.


----------



## Ewok (May 9, 2007)

nice black and white photos

here is an infrared picture I took using my infrared camera filter, I formated in B&W and Sepia, infrared is one of the coolest types of photos i think


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 9, 2007)

thanks.  yea, that is pretty cool with the infrared.  does it have any weird effects? or is it more of a red tint/filter?  were you in that tree for that picture? :}


----------



## Ewok (May 9, 2007)

haha, my aparment is on the third floor, so i get a good view of the trees and street.

The filter is just a really dark red, the R72, there are also darker ones like the wratten 89b, but that one cost a lot more. The one I have is the most popular and afordable though. I have seen where people tweak infrared photos in adobe and make them look really cool.

there is also an infrared xray filter too, that can see through some objects,


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 9, 2007)

cool, i'll have to look into that.  right now i just have an 18-55mm lens and a polarizing filter.  i bought the filter to reduce some of the reflections when shooting through glass..but also as a cheap protective cover for the real lens.  so far my budget has prevented me from buying any other lenses.  :wall:


----------



## Ewok (May 14, 2007)

here is another IR that I turned into sepia, the oercast sky made it a little grainy though.


----------



## blacktara (May 21, 2007)

Some pics from the Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge

Prickly pear cactus flower

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b233/blacktara/IMG_1628.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## blacktara (May 21, 2007)

Some pics from the Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge

Prickly pear cactus flower







Wildflowers







And more wildflowers - with an old 2 megapixel mini but I think the composition is neat







Not sure what to call this one 







And finally playing around with the fisheye lens in real low light


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 3, 2007)

i like that last one with the fisheye lens..i really need to get one of those. 

just took this from my front yard a less than half an hour ago.


----------



## Vys (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## kellygirl (Jun 3, 2007)

Took this one at Lowe's.  

-Kelly


----------



## pronty (Jun 3, 2007)

Went to the park today 
Edit: "Bleeding heart": 











This I had taken at the park earlier:


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 4, 2007)

Kugellager said:


> Ok...here are some 'general' ahem...photos  .  ;P
> 
> The Kugellager
> 
> ...


ROTFLOL i love it someone with a sense of humor sort of like mine lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 4, 2007)

Kugellager said:


> Thats exactly what I mean.  I work for the Fedearal govt. and have to deal with this all the time.
> 
> John
> ];')


if the govt uses my pics on their site i still hold the copyrights to it. period . UNLESS i took the pics as work for hire for the government or was doing as part of my job as a government official.
Same as at my job now, i can write a book about operating a waste water plant but i cant copyright it if i do it while on the clock working for them as its then the property of the company and ... never mind you get the picture no pun intended


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 4, 2007)

pronty said:


> Went to the park today
> Edit: "Bleeding heart":
> 
> 
> ...


wow a liberal plant lol J/K i love htem things


----------



## Ewok (Jun 23, 2007)

A pic taken from the airplane


----------



## The_Phantom (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice pic! ^


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 23, 2007)

was taking some pics of a jumping spider in my backyard and with the settings i had at the time..this pic turned out a bit different once i started shooting from a different angle.


----------



## Wh1teshark (Jun 24, 2007)

Smal bug found in Sweden a few days ago. We call them "Berry Farts" (freely translated from Swedish). This is due to the nasty smell if you handle them.


----------



## DHunter (Jun 25, 2007)

From an excursion last weekend.































Hanging with some of the locals.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 5, 2007)

nice pics.  would love to find some old abandoned stuff to explore.  

took a few pics in my neighborhood the other night since it was very smoky out because of everyones fireworks.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 6, 2007)

Super spooky but irresistable.

That's hot.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 6, 2007)

haha thanks.  i had a good time shooting them.  thought it would be a pain in the rear with the camera, glass of scotch, and cigar.  was about 3 am to and had to be at work at 9.  just set the scotch down...and it wasn't so bad.  i love the low light pictures.  i'll have to post my earlier in the night 4th of july pics...we shot fireworks from my roommates RC helicopter at various objects with a small splash of gasoline on them.  :evil:


----------



## DHunter (Jul 12, 2007)

Those smokey pictures are really cool :clap: . It's looked like that here for a couple weeks now with all the wildfires burning around us.

Here's a few more from that trip. These are a few of the specimens we brought back.

Garnets with Quartz & Malachite






Copper, Pyrite & Quartz crystals (top & bottom view's)











and Sunstone still attached to volcanic rock.


----------



## Ewok (Jul 13, 2007)

cool rocks, Dhunter!


Cool night pics xgrafcorex,


here is a pic of the Blue Angels flying over, they have to be one of the coolest things I have seen and heard.


----------



## Ewok (Sep 4, 2007)

Decaying old car in the woods


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's one from the other night..


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 5, 2007)

is that second one the loch ness monster?? :}


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures, everyone! :clap: Here's a few of my own thrown into the mix. The two jumping spider photos are my absolute faves, the last photo is from a place I like to hike  
-Sarah


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Anastasia (Sep 6, 2007)

my rose garden


----------



## Ted (Sep 6, 2007)

nice pics, all!

some recent ones i took.

one is of a sculpture i created, and the second is just odd , i guess.


----------



## Melmoth (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the second one Ted. It reminds me of a scene from Joe Coleman's Odditorium.  

                                       George


----------



## Ted (Sep 8, 2007)

Melmoth said:


> I like the second one Ted. It reminds me of a scene from Joe Coleman's Odditorium.
> 
> George


thanks, sir!
i will have to look him up and check it out.!


----------



## Ted (Sep 8, 2007)

another view of that scene from above and some various pictures of some of the sculptures i have made along the way..


----------



## Bothrops (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope you like them...

Iguazu falls







A flower in the field


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a couple more... 

-Sarah


----------



## DavidRS (Sep 8, 2007)

Melmoth said:


> I like the second one Ted. It reminds me of a scene from Joe Coleman's Odditorium.
> George


And the remnants of several abortions. Late term, just the way I like them.:}


----------



## blacktara (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like the composition of that last huntsman pic - very nice


----------



## Ted (Sep 9, 2007)

eh..a PS'd pic i took of my son, few more sculpture pics,and stuff.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 9, 2007)

:clap: awesome! but your son didn't look too happy having his picture taken


----------



## Ted (Sep 9, 2007)

lol@beetleman..thanks..the boy is a ham!

here's a few more, i took them this weekend.


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 9, 2007)

blacktara said:


> I really like the composition of that last huntsman pic - very nice


Thanks, I thought it was rather unique. It was taken with the same settings are the previous jumping spider shots, with the same automatic setting, macro and the ordinary lens my camera automatically came with. I barely bumped one of its back leg in order to persuade it to stretch out a bit more, and it flipped out. Since it couldn't grip the slick surface it looked as though it were jumping a mile a minute  

-Sarah


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a pic I took with my cell phone, I unfortunately didnt have my nice digi cam with me at the time.  Its two of my friends standing near the top of one of our windmills.  I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 11, 2007)

Between Heaven and Texas.....


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 11, 2007)

There must be some naked mad man running around in this national forest! Oh, the obscene humanity!  





Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Ewok (Sep 12, 2007)

wow great outdoors pics you both have:clap:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 12, 2007)

scott, that first pic is awesome!  looks like there is some pixel issue in that one though..none of your others have it.


----------



## Ewok (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it is just the light reflecting off the leaves.


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah... it's due to taking a direct picture of the sun... and perhaps being a total photography novice.

Thanks.


----------



## Melmoth (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics Scott, did the man ever return for his clothes ?


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 12, 2007)

yep... He practices the art of leaving no trace of passage


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some pictures of a gravid Argiope I found yesterday evening while visiting my grandmother. She was a beauty!!  

-Sarah


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. A beauty indeed. Thanks for sharing those great pics!


----------



## Ewok (Sep 13, 2007)

cool spider, but it looks like it is going to bite you lol


----------



## metallica (Sep 13, 2007)

champ-car in Holland


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys  Ewok, you know how tarantulas move their fangs around after they've just finished eating? That's kind of what she was doing when I snapped the camera. It's like she was cleaning them or something. Either that or she was actually considering making a meal out of my thumb.  I'll pick up just about anything: snakes (only if I know exactly what I'm dealing with), spiders (same with snakes), other creepy crawlies (ones that aren't overly aggressive). Some people even complain of getting bitten by wheel bugs, but I've never had a problem yet. Speaking of insects here's a few more pics... (I could be on here posting pictures all day long and I wouldn't run out)  

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bumble bee, I stepped on one of those the other week with my barefoot.


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 13, 2007)

Ewok said:


> Nice bumble bee, I stepped on one of those the other week with my barefoot.


Thanks, it doesn't look too happy in that second picture, though. I could tell it was getting antsy with my camera being so close to it. Ouch, I hate stepping on bees. Males of this particular species don't have stingers; they're extremely territorial and just dive-bomb you when you're outside. They're a regular pain in the butt too as they're constantly trying to drill holes in our deck. As the Population Control, I'll occasionally grab a badminton racket and play "whack the bumblebee" with them. I'm really good at it. I always win  

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok (Sep 13, 2007)

Hah , yeah it wasn't too fun stepping on it, but it didn't hurt very bad or very long:? Good thing it wasn't a wasp  Wasp stings are miserable.


Great pics metallica, I like the car cornering in the second pic.


----------



## Ewok (Sep 13, 2007)

DO either of you guys use Canon or Nikon digital SLRs?


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been wanting a digital Canon SLR for the longest time, but I just can't afford over $1,000 for the camera and the telephoto lens I want :drool:  The bee photos were taken with a 2MP Fuji A205, my first "serious" digital camera that I got back in 2004. I'm _still_ extremely pleased with the results of a simple 2MP digital camera. So, after I used it every day and wore it out, this year I upgraded to a 7.1MP Fuji S700, which is what I used to take the pictures of the Argiope and jumping spider. With the A205, it was just a point-and-shoot type; the S700 has a few add-on lens options, but I've heard they aren't made well, so I've just been rolling with the lens my camera has on it already. I'm very happy with Fuji.

-Sarah


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 13, 2007)

Ewok said:


> DO either of you guys use Canon or Nikon digital SLRs?



I have a Canon DSLR 8.0mp.  I only have the lense it came with though, Im saving up for a telephoto and a macro.


----------



## metallica (Sep 14, 2007)

i use a Canon 350D SLR. these pics are made using the Canon 70-200 4.0L in combination with 1.4 extender. i also use the Canon 100 mm 2.8 macro lens.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 14, 2007)

nice pics metallica!  not crazy about that series, but i've seen them go once or twice as a supporting race of a le mans series race.  been a while..i hope this next year i'll be able to make it down to sebring for the 12 hours again.  

sarah - nice pics..really like the Argiope.  never handled one before though, i figured they'd be extremely skittish.  what is that first critter in your last post?  i don't think i've ever seen one of whatever they are before.


----------



## SenoritaSarah (Sep 14, 2007)

Sarah, you have an AMAZING talent..the first bumble bee picture really stood out to me and is absolutely beautiful, as all of your photos are...but I really like bumble bees  So it would be really awesome if you kept posting all your photos


----------



## SenoritaSarah (Sep 14, 2007)

These are kinda old, and i thought I posted them before, but maybe not.

This is as artsy as i am capable of.


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 14, 2007)

@ xgrafcorex, those particular Argiopes aren't very skittish, they'll bounce like crazy on the web but if you put your hand below them and coax them off, they're fine. Once you get them on your hand, they're pretty cool with it  you mean the creepy looking black thing with white fuzz on it? That would be an Arilus cristatus, otherwise known as a wheel bug  We've got a ton of them in Virginia, especially when the Yucca plants bloom. The lightening bugs and the wheel bugs love the blossoms.

@ SenoritaSarah, thank you  I'm glad you liked the bee pix, those are two of my favorite ones. As artsy as you are capable of?? You definitely have an eye for photography! Looking at those two pictures it was almost like I could imagine myself there on the beach  People go crazy over beach photography, so if you're close to the beach, go out there and click away. Try things from different angles; sometimes you can't really get a good feel from the camera as to what the photo is going to look like until you upload it to your computer. Go nuts taking pictures - I do that all the time!  

-Sarah

P.S. ~ I promise, I'll post a few more here in a little bit


----------



## -Sarah- (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a few more pix...


----------



## Ewok (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice pics! The colors are great in that first sunset pic.

here is somenew ones of mine


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 8, 2007)

took a few pics of the sun setting over the gulf.



















going to a different park tomorrow..hopefully the weather will be decent.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice pics! I miss Florida and the sunsets.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 9, 2007)

yea, that is one nice thing about them..the weather has been good lately, not too hot (except during the middle of the day), and fairly clear of clouds.  went to a different spot earlier and took some more.































this one is weird because the shutter was open for a long time, so the water looks sorta like ice.  












basically sat there playing around with different settings and seeing how much it would change the photo.  only the fourth image received a minor tweak in PS to make it a hair lighter overall, left the contrast the same though.  the rest are all straight out of the camera.  well i shrunk them with PS.


----------



## Vys (Oct 10, 2007)

Sarah:
Really good macros. Some compacts are very good at macros by default, but it takes someone with an eye for photography to get pictures like that 

You do use flash, I suppose? The camera's flash? The depth of focus isn't terribly shallow, and the pictures aren't very dark, but still they are as sharp as they can be, of things that are certainly not very still. That must mean very short shutter speeds, not the lowest F-number, and definitely flash?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 12, 2007)

another sunset at the beach.  probably the last one for a while i suppose.  













same pic but with a little ps color balance.






























again, same pic..just messed with the color a little.  perhaps too much green?






last set. same situation.






psed version.


----------



## Ewok (Nov 12, 2007)

Flying along the East coast  over New jersy or somewhere in that vicinity.


----------



## T.Raab (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

some fantastic shots in this Thread!

I was on concert two weeks ago (Dornenreich, Neun Welten & Elane) and did some live shots:

Eviga (Dornenreich):













Meinolf (Neun Welten):






Find more pictures on: *www.vargstid.de*


----------



## Vys (Nov 24, 2007)

Connection at Gardemoen Airport, Oslo; turbulence aplenty..

(Forced to resize quite heavily and clumsily because - it might just be my imagination - but doesn't Photobucket seem to 'fix' some pictures when you upload them? I mean in terms of colors and brightness. I used to like that site, but now it looks as LSD as Myspace and if it darn fiddles with the images uploaded in any other way than size I'll quit using it.)


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking through my photos, the only "artistic" ones I take are animal shots.  Everything else is purely for documentation.






































Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ted (Nov 24, 2007)

my son..










harlequin bugs









monarch


----------



## elyanalyous (Nov 24, 2007)

My G.rosea elyanalyous

Was trying to get a good macro photo, but she didn't wanna hold still...






 She is just starting premolt... see the darkness? I'm gonna keep taking pics as it progresses






 Temper tanrum in the corner...


----------



## SenoritaSarah (Jan 7, 2008)

My Cecil Marie


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

some new Shots:


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

did some shots this morning:


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 11, 2008)

Link to 3 photos I took at the Zoo at Naples Fl that I took this Monday.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=113582


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 17, 2008)

I miss my job... I got paid to go on hikes in the most beautiful places.
Here's some of the hiking pics:

Random shed in the middle of the woods:





Giant Campbells Soup can!





This picture does not acurately show how beautiful this was.





There are natural waterslides formed in the stone, it was sooo much fun!


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 17, 2008)

ooo... Thanks for sharing those Rain... worsen my itch to play in oregon's forests


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's some pics I told Fin I'd post.....

LA from the top of Strawberry. You can make out downtown, and the coast line clash between real clouds and smog






Earlier view from the top.






Sunset from the top.






Peak on a cloudy day.






Here is a shot from the ridge, taken just before the last climb, of the face in the previous pic.... and this is the mild face 







and just some cool shots....

In the canyon under strawberry.






Through a tree at sunset.






A sunrise before work.... Imagine, some people sleep through this everyday.






Have a great weekend everybody.
Cheers.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, I especially like the one of the tree


----------



## Ewok (Jan 19, 2008)

Which tree, all the pics had trees!? 

haha just messing with ya.


Great pics Scott!

I'm one of those people that sleeps through those sunrises:8o  unless I have to go to the airport. Which is unfortunate as they are great, the sunrises that is


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 19, 2008)

you mean you don't love waking up early to go to the airport? ;P 

nice pics scott!


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 20, 2008)

Ewok said:


> Which tree, all the pics had trees!?
> 
> haha just messing with ya.


The sixth picture, of the tree in the daytime


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.... 

Rain, I was napping under that tree you were referring to, and when I woke up, that's what I saw.... That's why it seems upside down. I just pulled out the camera and snapped a pic.

Don't worry Ewok, I'll keep on watching them, and sharing with you sleepy heads.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the large pond behind my apartment after a huge winter storm that blew through last year.  Everything was covered in ice and snow, and I just thought that this was very beautiful.  I'm not the best photo-taker because my camera is poo, but here it is:


----------



## Scott C. (Jan 22, 2008)

Very pretty. 

I like the snow and ice... in pictures.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 22, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I like the snow and ice... in pictures.


Thank you!  It was very quiet and serene when I took this.  I like snow and ice in pictures, too, but it was amazing to be there (even though it was SO COLD at the time).


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 22, 2008)

*This might frighten you...*

This is a picture of my dog when she was a puppy.  She's black and white so I thought it would be fun to reverse the color and do a negative effect on her.  It came out rather creepy-looking but cute nonetheless...: (sorry the image is small, I think I downloaded the wrong one onto photobucket lol)


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 6, 2008)

Snowy Strawberry!

Here she is






and here are some random shots






























and here is a shot of a snow midget and I hangin out with our wangs out =P
(censored due to cold... errr... I mean the rules)






Cheers,
Scott


----------



## elyanalyous (Feb 6, 2008)

oooh nice pictures... scott can I use the one with the snow, where the camera is really close to it, looking off into the horizen? It would look perfect on my desktop!


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks dude. You can use them as you'd like.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 8, 2008)

cool pics...awesome terrain out that way.  this area has some hills..that's about it.  haven't been able to get any snow pics yet either.

took these in TN on my way to MO.  was stuck behind some slow drivers on a twisty one lane (each way) road, so i figured i'd pull over somewhere and stretch my legs.


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 8, 2008)

Very cool pics Brian. I can't wait for a chance to stomp around in that kind of terrain.


----------



## Vys (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice phots Scott.

Power(s)court; right outside of Dublin:
(I have to get my own image-hosting service. Photobucket is wretched (myspace design, manipulates images on its own high and low..alas, it seems to be the best free option)





































I haven't touched the image saturation, and set it to 'neutral' in my camera, because nothing in the world (except cutting down trees and eating red meat  ) is more blasphemous than boosting the colour saturation.
Whitebalance has been fidgeted with though, and I presume that gimp thought that the 'auto' white balance I used with the first water photo should be as changed as it was.


----------



## spider (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone mind if I contribute more to this thread here shortly?


----------



## codykrr (Jun 23, 2009)

here are a few of mine....

View attachment 78842


View attachment 78843


View attachment 78844


----------



## codykrr (Jun 23, 2009)

some more...

View attachment 78845


View attachment 78846


View attachment 78847


View attachment 78848


View attachment 78849


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## spider (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## spider (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## spider (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## PinkZebraBooty (Jun 26, 2009)

Scotty C.!  You are alive!  *hug*

Oh yeah, and nice photographs, everyone.


----------



## spider (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## spider (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## spider (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 27, 2010)

A few of my friends liked some pictures of a moth I put on my FB page, so I figured I'd repost them here. _Actias luna_, male specimen caught in Athens Co, Georgia on 9/4/2010 about 1 AM by hand resting on building.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Draiman (Sep 27, 2010)

Some of my more decent non-macro work:


----------

